# Just got sponsored for the Boylston Police Academy



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

I learned tonight that the chief is willing to sign off on me to attent the Reserve/Interm Academy that starts in May! Just got to give the chief a call tommorow morning, show him a copy of my resume and pass it in at the Boylston Town Hall. I'm so pysched! :t:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

That's great! Good luck...I am having a great time there! PM me if you have any questions.:wink:


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone know how full the May class is already? I can't meet with the Chief until early next week to shoot him a copy of my resume and have him sign the application. Hope it doesn't fill up by then


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

Just passed in my papers today to the director. Anyone else going to be attending this Academy?


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

*I'm hopefully getting sponsored by the Chief of Dudley PD. So if all works out, I will be attending the Boylston Academy May 15th as well to begin my Reserve Training. 
*


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck Ryan!


----------



## Ryan187 (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks a lot bunny. im really crossing my fingers here.. ive been head over heels for police work for as long as i can remember. ive made my share of mistakes when i was younger, but in my opinion, i think a lot of the best cops are the ones who experienced the bullshit first hand.. idk.. call me crazy, but i feel as though i can relate to both sides of the good and the bad. i listen very carefully and never really jump to conclusions.. by the way, did you go through boylston bunny?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Ryan187 said:


> thanks a lot bunny. im really crossing my fingers here.. ive been head over heels for police work for as long as i can remember. ive made my share of mistakes when i was younger, but in my opinion, i think a lot of the best cops are the ones who experienced the bullshit first hand.. idk.. call me crazy, but i feel as though i can relate to both sides of the good and the bad. i listen very carefully and never really jump to conclusions.. by the way, did you go through boylston bunny?


Yes, I am currently at Boylston. Have two weeks left. Check your PMs.


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck Ryan. Hope it works out for you. I can't wait to start, my friend will also be attending this academy he got sponsored by Charlton, got mine from Holden.


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

When do they mail out the info packet? They told me 4 weeks before it starts....and thats around now.

They mail it to your house or your sponsoring department?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

FordMustang said:


> When do they mail out the info packet? They told me 4 weeks before it starts....and thats around now.
> 
> They mail it to your house or your sponsoring department?


I received my letter about 1 1/2 - 2 weeks prior to the start of the academy. The confirmation letter was sent to me. Good luck to you guys in Boylston...remember have FUN!!!:handcuff: ;-)


----------

